# Cant get rid of Nokia PC Suite



## rikipoos (Jun 2, 2008)

A couple of years ago I loaded the Nokia PC Suite for my old 6230 Mobile, and now, when I try to delete it to load the newer 6300 programme, it gives me the message 'Another version of Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver has been detected. Remove before continuing'. I DID delete the old programme in the conventional way (Add + Remove Programmes), but part of the programme seems to have remained embedded, though not showing itself anywhere! I have tried everything to get rid of it, including deleting hundreds of individual references to it in the registry... but to no avail! Anyone help? Rikipoos.


----------



## windowsxp (Jun 10, 2008)

Try re-installing the old pc suite that you can`t get rid off,then download revo uninstaller http://www.revouninstaller.com/ and right click on the old pc suite and then unistall> advanced>and then delete all the leftover files it finds in the registry> then install new suite.
Hope it works

Carl


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is what you need to do:


> 1. Click Start > (Settings) > Control Panel to open the Control Panel.
> 2. Double-click Add/Remove Programs. If you cannot find Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver or DKU-2 Cable Driver on the list, you do not have a previous version installed and you can continue to install Nokia Connectivity Cable Drivers.
> 3. Select Nokia Connectivity Cable Driver or DKU-2 Cable Driver from the list and click Change/Remove programs to uninstall it.


(excerpt from http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/software/Nokia_Conn_Cable_driver_UG_eng.pdf)


----------

